# Halloween enduro Slot Car Crossing Ortonville Mi



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Its time for the 15th annual ****** HALLOWEEN enduro race******* October 27 2006 .. In the dark, 2 man teams, on the Hillclimb in reverse direction! 41/2" dirt late model, FX16D, Headlights, $15.00 any questions call Dennis - 248-396-1869 1581 s Ortonville rd (M15) Ortonville Mi 48462 see you their!!! 

:wave:


----------

